# Homemade Cartoons



## rcleary171

Hello Group,

I'm new here. I've been learning to cartoon these past few years and I would like to share some of my work. I hope you enjoy my stuff.

Bob


----------



## rcleary171

I've been working on the pet theme for a while.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Welcome Bob, like your cat moods, lol!  :welcome:


----------



## SifuPhil

Love 'em!


----------



## rcleary171

Thanks Seabreeze and SifuPhil, 

I work with a number of themes but animals and pets are my favorite.


----------



## SifuPhil

Wow - syndication here you come!

I don't know much about art - is that ink and watercolor wash?


----------



## rcleary171

SifuPhil said:


> Wow - syndication here you come!
> 
> I don't know much about art - is that ink and watercolor wash?



Exactly - I start off with pencil but by the time I do the ink and wash the pencil is usually out of sight.


----------



## rcleary171

Here's one I did today for a bee keepers forum.


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## Pappy

You sir, are very talented. Keep them coming.:sentimental:


----------



## rcleary171

Pappy said:


> You sir, are very talented. Keep them coming.:sentimental:



Thanks Pappy - I appreciate the feedback. My mission is to entertain.


----------



## Ina

Bob,
I have been enjoying your art. Do you have anything about critters growing older? I hope you stick around, and bring more humor for all of us. :wave: and :welcome:


----------



## rcleary171

Ina said:


> Bob,
> 
> I have been enjoying your art. Do you have anything about critters growing older? I hope you stick around, and bring more humor for all of us. :wave: and :welcome:



Hi Ina,

Thank you. Let me check my growing inventory of animal cartoons. If not I will see if I can come up with something.

Bob


----------



## crochet lady

These are Great! Love the humor and the art!


----------



## Misty

Really enjoying your artwork with comments, Rcleary.  Very Professional and Entertaining, and got a big laugh out of the "Psychology today" scene. :laugh:


----------



## rcleary171

Thank you! I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Meanderer

I really enjoy your cartoons Bob.  Do you have many pets who serve as your models?


----------



## rcleary171

Meanderer said:


> I really enjoy your cartoons Bob.  Do you have many pets who serve as your models?



Thank you! I have a dog (and I grew up with cats) but I use what I find on Google as my models.


----------



## Meanderer

I really like your captions, being "out of the balloon" is there a name for that style? Also what kind of dog do you have?


----------



## rcleary171

Meanderer said:


> I really like your captions, being "out of the balloon" is there a name for that style? Also what kind of dog do you have?




Actually, I don't know if the style has a name. It's just easier for me to not have a bubble. This is cute. Did you do this?

As for my Molly - she's a mix (some kind of hound dog and terrier). Great family dog but not good with other dogs (or anything else on four legs).


----------



## Meanderer

rcleary171 said:


> Actually, I don't know if the style has a name. It's just easier for me to not have a bubble. This is cute. This you do this?
> 
> As for my Molly - she's a mix (some kind of hound dog and terrier). Great family dog but not good with other dogs (or anything else on four legs).


No, I find my cartoons by way of Google.   I have made funny greeting cards on the computer for our own use, and have used balloons.  I like the cleaner look of your style.
We have had only cats, but they are all in the past. We had a cat named Apples, and used to laugh when our smallest Daughter stood under the tree and was calling for Apples to come down. Thanks Bob, for sharing your work with us.


----------



## rcleary171

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Michael.

.

Just had a look at your collection of cartoons.

You have an amazing talent Bob and I hope you will decide to stay on the site and become a regular.



.​


----------



## rcleary171

Thank you Michael; I like the picture and I'm glad you like my stuff.


----------



## Shirley

Very nice!


----------



## RadishRose

Love the humor and the art!  Thanks!


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171

http://boomerpark.blogspot.com/


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171

Nothing a Tic-Tac won't fix.


----------



## Keesha

rcleary171 said:


> Nothing a Tic-Tac won't fix.
> 
> View attachment 61801



Haha! Very good. :clap:


----------



## rcleary171

Keesha said:


> Haha! Very good. :clap:



Thank you - I like his wide-eye excitement (of course I look like that too when the smell of bacon is in the air).


----------



## RadishRose

I just love all your cartoons! The art and and the humor. Are you published? You should be.


----------



## rcleary171

RadishRose said:


> I just love all your cartoons! The art and and the humor. Are you published? You should be.



Not published yet - I just sent my best batch of cartoons to the New Yorker yesterday. I't a long shot but I'm going for it. I'll post my rejections as they filter in.


----------



## RadishRose

The New Yorker is perfect for your style! Best of luck.


----------



## rcleary171

Nice to be back on the range again.


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171

I'll choose wallow over think any day.


----------



## Geezerette

I just caught up with your great cartoons! Fun style & great humor lines! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rcleary171

Geezerette said:


> I just caught up with your great cartoons! Fun style & great humor lines! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you - I'm glad you enjoy them.


----------



## RadishRose

These are so good and I love the Boston Terriers! Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## rcleary171

RadishRose said:


> These are so good and I love the Boston Terriers! Thanks for the smiles.



Thanks!  I like the way the terriers came out. You never know what you'll get when you start.


----------



## rcleary171

I'll pass on the cake, thank you.


----------



## rcleary171

Little known canine history.


----------



## Gary O'

Great stuff, Bob

Nicely done


----------



## rcleary171

Gary O' said:


> Great stuff, Bob
> 
> Nicely done



Thanks! I appreciate the nice comments.


----------



## rcleary171

Don't just woof - vote!


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171

I hope they make a sequel.


----------



## rcleary171

Time to walk over to the historical photograph exhibit.


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171

This was my wife's idea so I can only take credit for the drawing.


----------



## RadishRose

I just love these! Planet of the Dogs, LOL! They're all good.


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## RadishRose

These are brilliant! Thank you.


----------



## rcleary171

RadishRose said:


> These are brilliant! Thank you.



You are most welcome!


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## RadishRose

hee hee!layful:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## rcleary171

Cattywampus? There's a cartoon in that word somewhere. I'll get back to you.


----------



## rcleary171

I recall those first dates - the war stories I could tell.


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## RadishRose

hah! Spy vs Spy


----------



## rcleary171

RadishRose said:


> hah! Spy vs Spy



One of my all time favorites!


----------



## rcleary171

I just noticed that the guy on the left looks like Leonard Nimoy


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## RadishRose

rcleary171 said:


> I just noticed that the guy on the left looks like Leonard Nimoy



Oh yes he does.now that you mention it.


----------



## rcleary171

RadishRose said:


> Oh yes he does.now that you mention it.



I'm a portrait artist and I didn't know it!


----------



## rcleary171

Spring Hopes Eternal


----------



## RadishRose

Good one!


----------



## rcleary171

Any takers?


----------



## rcleary171

Maybe she moved?


----------



## rcleary171

It's a dog-eat-dog-treats world.


----------



## rcleary171

Mrs. Robo-Dog


----------



## RadishRose

LOL, we had a Robot thread around here....


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## rcleary171

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 64940



I'm glad you like it!


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## RadishRose

rcleary171 said:


>



Yes, let's!

These are all funny.


----------



## Gary O'

I do like these cartoons

Especially the little details

Like the nameplate 









'WOOF'

always gives me a grin


----------



## rcleary171

Thank you Radish Rose and Gary O, I appreciate the kind feedback. That "woof" nameplate was a last minute addition and has been fondly mentioned on my other publishing sites.


----------



## rcleary171

For all you GOT fans out there.


----------



## RadishRose

That's good! send to The New Yorker.


----------



## rcleary171

RadishRose said:


> That's good! send to The New Yorker.



On its way!

In the mean time:


----------



## rcleary171

Don't let that guy walk away.


----------



## rcleary171

Robo-Dog


----------



## rcleary171

This was based on a suggestion from another site.


----------



## rcleary171

I thought cheetahs were fast?


----------



## rcleary171

Fed Alert!!!


----------



## RadishRose

I love the one walking while texting!


----------



## rcleary171

Thank you - I like that one too!


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171

*The History of Inappropriate Behavior*


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171

We all have a dream


----------



## RadishRose

rcleary171 said:


> We all have a dream



LOL, he's pretty bizarre!


----------



## rcleary171

The Happy Groom


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## MarciKS

hi. i'm Marci. i'm kinda new. where ya been all this time? *grins* and welcome back.


----------



## rcleary171

Thanks! Nice to be back.


----------



## MarciKS

you been gone a while. you been napping?


----------



## rcleary171

Looks like I pulled a Rip Van Winkle.


----------



## rcleary171

Got to watch out for those Beagles - they can jump over pieces.


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## RadishRose

rcleary171 said:


> View attachment 148468


Hey Bob, welcome back!


----------



## rcleary171

Thanks! It's nice being back.


----------

